# Di Canio in onda su Sky con tatuaggio con scritta "Dux". Foto.



## admin (14 Settembre 2016)

*Di Canio in onda su Sky con tatuaggio con scritta "Dux". Foto.*

Sky, sui social, sta lanciando la promo della trasmissione Sky Calcio Club. Nel video si nota Paolo Canio, a mezze maniche, con un tatuaggio con la scritta "Dux" (dedicato a Mussolini) in bella vista. Quanto accaduto sta scatenando enormi polemiche.

Ecco la foto.


----------



## Hammer (14 Settembre 2016)

Perché innescare polemiche? Si qualifica da solo


----------



## Underhill84 (14 Settembre 2016)

Questo verme si giustifica che non è politicizzato... e ancora lo lasciano girare


----------



## wfiesso (14 Settembre 2016)

Io sono dell'idea che ognuno sul proprio corpo ci possa scrivere o disegnare quel che vuole, d'accordo o meno che si possa essere


----------



## Jino (14 Settembre 2016)

Scandaloso. Come scandaloso chi compra accendini o megliette, che per me non dovrebbero nemmeno essere sul mercato. Idem, ovviamente, per chi inneggia tipo alle BR, sia chiaro.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (14 Settembre 2016)

Beh, da buon laziale è fascista


----------



## BossKilla7 (14 Settembre 2016)

Non capisco cosa ci sia da scandalizzarsi, ognuno scrive sul suo corpo quello che vuole, se pensiamo che c'e gente che si è tatuata sulle parti basse la faccia di Corona allora il tatuaggio di Di Canio passa quasi inosservato


----------



## Louis Gara (14 Settembre 2016)

*Sky ha deciso di sospendere la collaborazione con Di Canio*


----------



## wfiesso (14 Settembre 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Sky ha deciso di sospendere la collaborazione con Di Canio*



è un mio personalissimo parere, ma non è una dittatura pure questa?

voglio specificare prima di passare per "fascistone", non commento il personaggio, ma il fatto che uno sul suo corpo si può fare qualsiasi cosa voglia.


----------



## Gekyn (14 Settembre 2016)

A prescindere dal fatto che solo un ignorante può tatuarsi DUX sul corpo
Vorrei leggere il motivo con il quale hanno deciso di sospendere la collaborazione........ipocriti perbenisti.
MA perché c'è ancora gente in italia che può scandalizzarsi per aver letto DUCE sul braccio?


----------



## Zani (14 Settembre 2016)

Mah, per me uno può farsi un po' i tatuaggi che vuole, è li per parlare di sport (e a me non dispiaceva) mica di politica, se qualcono poi si sentiva offeso lo si poteva coprire. Licenziarlo poi, mica è da oggi che si sanno le sue ideologie politiche eh, e pure il tatuoggio non se lo è mica fatto ieri.


----------



## Djici (14 Settembre 2016)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> A prescindere dal fatto che solo un ignorante può tatuarsi DUX sul corpo
> *Vorrei leggere il motivo con il quale hanno deciso di sospendere la collaborazione*........ipocriti perbenisti.
> MA perché c'è ancora gente in italia che può scandalizzarsi per aver letto DUCE sul braccio?



Ci sarebbe sicuramente da ridere.
E non lo dico perche ho le sue stesse idee... anzi... per me farsi tatuaggi cosi e proprio ridicolo.
Ma e una liberta personale.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (14 Settembre 2016)

Quel tatuaggio l'avrà da anni... il suo credo politico non l'ha mai nascosto ed anzi lo ha sempre apertamente esternato.. Sky ridicola...


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (14 Settembre 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Sky ha deciso di sospendere la collaborazione con Di Canio*


Premetto che sono antifascista come sono anche anticomunista...sono antitutto quello che ''olezza'' anche lontanamente di totalitarismo, pensiero unico ed orrori del genere...

Ma la reazione di Sky mi pare esagerata...Di Canio non ha mai nascosto il fatto di essere un ''nostalgico'' e non credo che Sky non lo sapesse...se l'ha messo sotto contratto vuol dire che il fatto è ininfluente..
Ma ora (credo ingenuamente) il tatuaggio dedicato al duce è venuto allo scoperto e per pacare la suscettiblità di qualcuno Sky ha deciso di sospenderlo...quando a mio parere bastava richiamarlo e fargli notare che la politica non rientra nelle prerogative di un canale sportivo...''Signor Di Canio...la prossima volta che va in onda si copra le braccia per favore''...e finiva li...
Inoltre vorrei far notare che anche Maradona ha un bel tatuaggio del Che...vogliamo bandire dalla TV anche il più grande giocatore che gli Dei del calcio hanno mandato sulla terra?


----------



## prebozzio (14 Settembre 2016)

L'apologia del fascismo è un reato o no?
Di Canio non è allontanato per le sue idee, ma per il tatuaggio.
Che messaggio darebbe Sky mostrando uno con scritto DUX sul braccio? Ma stiamo scherzando?


----------



## Now i'm here (14 Settembre 2016)

Ramza Beoulve ha scritto:


> Quel tatuaggio l'avrà da anni... il suo credo politico non l'ha mai nascosto ed anzi lo ha sempre apertamente esternato.. Sky ridicola...



quoto. 
ma poi di canio lavora da anni per sky, solo adesso salta fuori questo problema ? 

peccato perché fra quelli di sky era uno dei migliori, e nonostante io non condivida per niente le sue idee politiche lo apprezzavo.


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (14 Settembre 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> è un mio personalissimo parere, ma non è una dittatura pure questa?
> 
> voglio specificare prima di passare per "fascistone", non commento il personaggio, ma il fatto che uno sul suo corpo si può fare qualsiasi cosa voglia.



Mica Sky è un ente pubblico.
Così come Di Canio può fare il cavolo che vuole, Sky può segarlo se non condivide la sua immagine.


----------



## wfiesso (14 Settembre 2016)

dhorasoosarebbetitolare ha scritto:


> Mica Sky è un ente pubblico.
> Così come Di Canio può fare il cavolo che vuole, Sky può segarlo se non condivide la sua immagine.



il tatuaggio ce l'aveva anche quando gli hanno fatto firmare il contratto e le sue idee politiche pure, diciamocelo, lui ha fatto una brutta figura, ma sky a mio parere ne esce con una figura ben peggiore


----------



## Z A Z A' (14 Settembre 2016)

Pagliacciata atta esclusivamente a placare il popolo dei perbenisti.
Il tatuaggio c'è da anni e si vede chiaramente nella foto più famosa in assoluto di Di Canio.








Se avessero davvero avuto qualche problema con il tatuaggio non lo avrebbero manco assunto,ma siccome si intravede in una foto recente....


----------



## juventino (15 Settembre 2016)

E cosa doveva fare? Tagliarsi il braccio? Possibile che Sky non fosse a conoscenza della cosa? Che poi conduceva una trasmissione sul calcio quindi non vedo cosa centri il tatuaggio e la politica (e ve lo dice uno che detesta profondamente il colore politico a cui si fa riferimento).


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Settembre 2016)

Solito perbenismo italiota.
Mi aspetto allora che caccino anche la D'Amico perchè convive con un fascista dichiarato.


----------



## Heaven (15 Settembre 2016)

Per non ha sbagliato Sky, anche se comunque lo si sapeva da prima che Di Canio era un fascista.


----------



## Now i'm here (15 Settembre 2016)

juventino ha scritto:


> E cosa doveva fare? Tagliarsi il braccio? Possibile che Sky non fosse a conoscenza della cosa? Che poi conduceva una trasmissione sul calcio quindi non vedo cosa centri il tatuaggio e la politica (e ve lo dice uno che detesta profondamente il colore politico a cui si fa riferimento).



ma infatti. 
fanbagno adesso la trasmissione sulla premier a chi la fanno condurre ? a quel pagliaccio di nosotti ?  questi raccomandati teneteveli stretti eh mi raccomando.....sky vergognosa.


----------



## martinmilan (15 Settembre 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> il tatuaggio ce l'aveva anche quando gli hanno fatto firmare il contratto e le sue idee politiche pure, diciamocelo, lui ha fatto una brutta figura, ma sky a mio parere ne esce con una figura ben peggiore



Forse non lo sapevano???


----------



## martinmilan (15 Settembre 2016)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> A prescindere dal fatto che solo un ignorante può tatuarsi DUX sul corpo
> Vorrei leggere il motivo con il quale hanno deciso di sospendere la collaborazione........ipocriti perbenisti.
> MA perché c'è ancora gente in italia che può scandalizzarsi per aver letto DUCE sul braccio?



E se uno si tatua una svastica e la mette in bella vista? ma che discorsi sono??? ma arrivarci con la testa??
Fascismo= morte


----------



## wfiesso (15 Settembre 2016)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Pagliacciata atta esclusivamente a placare il popolo dei perbenisti.
> Il tatuaggio c'è da anni e si vede chiaramente nella foto più famosa in assoluto di Di Canio.
> 
> 
> ...





martinmilan ha scritto:


> Forse non lo sapevano???



Come vedi dalla foto postata da Zaza' è da anni che lo esibisce in pubblico, già a quel tempo fecero scandalo sia il tatuaggio che il saluto, si può benissimo non essere d'accordo con il suo pensiero, sono d'accordissimo su questo, ma che sky non ne sapesse nulla è una panzana, fidati, lo sapevano, ma per fare i perbenisti li cacciano adesso perché gli fa fare più bella figura


----------



## martinmilan (15 Settembre 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Come vedi dalla foto postata da Zaza' è da anni che lo esibisce in pubblico, già a quel tempo fecero scandalo sia il tatuaggio che il saluto, si può benissimo non essere d'accordo con il suo pensiero, sono d'accordissimo su questo, ma che sky non ne sapesse nulla è una panzana, fidati, lo sapevano, ma per fare i perbenisti li cacciano adesso perché gli fa fare più bella figura



Evidentemente non lo sapevano o quantomeno gli avranno detto di non esibirlo...non è che il direttore di sky possa sapere tutto eh...
''lo cacciano adesso perchè gli fa fare bella figura??'' ma che ragionamento è? invece tenendolo che figura ci facevano?


----------



## wfiesso (15 Settembre 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> E se uno si tatua una svastica e la mette in bella vista? ma che discorsi sono??? ma arrivarci con la testa??
> Fascismo= morte



Uno sul.suo corpo si può tatuare anche una fi_a sulla fronte x quanto mi riguarda, è un suo pensiero e anche se poco gradito non obbliga nessuno a condividerlo. Ripetiamo in continuazione di rispettare le idee altrui, ma alla prima occasione ci si scaglia addosso a chi non ci impone nulla, solo perché ha disegnato cose che non piacciono. 
Sia chiaro, la penserei allo stesso modo pure se avesse tatuato Stalin x fare un esempio, non lo difendo di certo perché è di destra


----------



## wfiesso (15 Settembre 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Evidentemente non lo sapevano o quantomeno gli avranno detto di non esibirlo...non è che il direttore di sky possa sapere tutto eh...
> ''lo cacciano adesso perchè gli fa fare bella figura??'' ma che ragionamento è? invece tenendolo che figura ci facevano?



Tenendolo avrebbero tenuto uno più competente di Di Stefano


----------



## Dumbaghi (15 Settembre 2016)

In quanto dipendente Sky ne è responsabile, se uno vede la scritta e fa causa a Sky secondo me può vincere.

Capisco l'allontanamento, bravo o no comunque non andava proprio assunto.



prebozzio ha scritto:


> L'apologia del fascismo è un reato o no?
> Di Canio non è allontanato per le sue idee, ma per il tatuaggio.
> Che messaggio darebbe Sky mostrando uno con scritto DUX sul braccio? Ma stiamo scherzando?



Come sempre molto preciso preb


----------



## Darren Marshall (15 Settembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sky, sui social, sta lanciando la promo della trasmissione Sky Calcio Club. Nel video si nota Paolo Canio, a mezze maniche, con un tatuaggio con la scritta "Dux" (dedicato a Mussolini) in bella vista. Quanto accaduto sta scatenando enormi polemiche.
> 
> Ecco la foto.



Che cosa ridicola. Quando lo hanno assunto non sapevano avesse idee di estrema destra?! Ridicoli.


----------



## martinmilan (15 Settembre 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Uno sul.suo corpo si può tatuare anche una fi_a sulla fronte x quanto mi riguarda, è un suo pensiero e anche se poco gradito non obbliga nessuno a condividerlo. Ripetiamo in continuazione di rispettare le idee altrui, ma alla prima occasione ci si scaglia addosso a chi non ci impone nulla, solo perché ha disegnato cose che non piacciono.
> Sia chiaro, la penserei allo stesso modo pure se avesse tatuato Stalin x fare un esempio, non lo difendo di certo perché è di destra



Guarda non è difficile da capire è....Mussolini ha fatto tanti morti....fai 1+1 dai...forse ci arrivi


----------



## wfiesso (15 Settembre 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Guarda non è difficile da capire è....Mussolini ha fatto tanti morti....fai 1+1 dai...forse ci arrivi



Vabbè tu vuoi buttarla in politica perché la pensi diversamente da lui, mi tiro indietro perché coi politicanti non se ne esce mai

Ah e x la cronaca la storia la conosco anch'io, non mi servono lezioni, qui si parlava della libertà di fare ciò che uno vuole sul suo corpo e sul fatto che sky era a conoscenza da anni di quel tatuaggio, non sul "di Canio fascista deve sparire"


----------



## martinmilan (15 Settembre 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Vabbè tu vuoi buttarla in politica perché la pensi diversamente da lui, mi tiro indietro perché coi politicanti non se ne esce mai



ma quale politica? non ne so un piffero..
Li ha fatti uccidere o no un casino di civili compresi donne e bambini??? ma di cosa parliamo??

Bisogna sempre ripeterle all'infinito a tutti le cose prima di capire che urtate la sensibilità di chi considera la vita una cosa sacra??


----------



## wfiesso (15 Settembre 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> ma quale politica? non ne so un piffero..
> Li ha fatti uccidere o no un casino di civili compresi donne e bambini??? ma di cosa parliamo??
> 
> Bisogna sempre ripeterle all'infinito a tutti le cose prima di capire che urtate la sensibilità di chi considera la vita una cosa sacra??



Sapessi cose che urbano la mia sensibilità sulla quale mi.tocca mandare giù....


----------



## martinmilan (15 Settembre 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Sapessi cose che urbano la mia sensibilità sulla quale mi.tocca mandare giù....



Ma vedo che gli assassini di migliaia di innocenti non ti turbano...un pògrave come cosa...fossi in te qualche domanda me la farei...


----------



## wfiesso (15 Settembre 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Ma vedo che gli assassini di migliaia di innocenti non ti turbano...un pògrave come cosa...fossi in te qualche domanda me la farei...



E tu sei quello.che rispetta l'opinione altrui? Se una scritta turba te non è per forza detto che debba turbare anche me ...
Fortuna che tra un annetto me ne vado da sto paese troglodita e bigotto


----------



## martinmilan (15 Settembre 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> E tu sei quello.che rispetta l'opinione altrui? Se una scritta turba te non è per forza detto che debba turbare anche me ...
> Fortuna che tra un annetto me ne vado da sto paese troglodita e bigotto



certo che mi turba...se uno fa propaganda ad un assassino è la natura stessa a farmi distaccare da certi pensieri con forza...mi spaventa la gente che accetta con facilità gli assassini di innocenti..perchè potevo esserci anche io tra quelli..

p.s. se te ne vai ti consiglio l'Iraq Turchia o Nord Corea perchè fidati che in altri paesi più avanzati di noi non sono così teneri su certi argomenti..si chiama civilizzazione.


----------



## Il Genio (15 Settembre 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Uno sul.suo corpo si può tatuare anche una fi_a sulla fronte x quanto mi riguarda, è un suo pensiero e anche se poco gradito non obbliga nessuno a condividerlo. Ripetiamo in continuazione di rispettare le idee altrui, ma alla prima occasione ci si scaglia addosso a chi non ci impone nulla, solo perché ha disegnato cose che non piacciono.
> Sia chiaro, la penserei allo stesso modo pure se avesse tatuato Stalin x fare un esempio, non lo difendo di certo perché è di destra



Perfetto


----------



## Il Genio (15 Settembre 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> ma quale politica? non ne so un piffero..
> Li ha fatti uccidere o no un casino di civili compresi donne e bambini??? ma di cosa parliamo??
> 
> Bisogna sempre ripeterle all'infinito a tutti le cose prima di capire che urtate la sensibilità di chi considera la vita una cosa sacra??




Aggiungi che non esistono più le mezze stagioni e poi le hai messe tutte


----------



## martinmilan (15 Settembre 2016)

Il Genio ha scritto:


> Aggiungi che non esistono più le mezze stagioni e poi le hai messe tutte



ma si tanto erano negretti poveretti...


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (15 Settembre 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> il tatuaggio ce l'aveva anche quando gli hanno fatto firmare il contratto e le sue idee politiche pure, diciamocelo, lui ha fatto una brutta figura, ma sky a mio parere ne esce con una figura ben peggiore



Boh non so se si sia mai presentato in maniche corte. Me lo ricordo sempre in maniche di camicia e sinceramente non so se il tatuaggio è recente oppure no.

Io le trasmissioni sportive post e pre partita non le vedo da 10 anni, la telecronaca spesso la sento in altre lingue perché non li sopporto più i giornalisti italiani.

Il punto è proprio questo: il giornalismo italiano.


----------



## danjr (15 Settembre 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Sky ha deciso di sospendere la collaborazione con Di Canio*


Punto primo la foto del promo l'ha messa Sky Stessa e non Di Caino;
Punto secondo sarà circa un anno che va in onda in manich corte e nessuno gli ha mai detto nulla;
Punto terzo: tutti sanno chi è di canio, inutile fare le verginelle se poi decidi di assumerlo.
Con un buon avvocato Di Canio spillerà molti soldi a Murdoch


----------



## martinmilan (15 Settembre 2016)

danjr ha scritto:


> Punto primo la foto del promo l'ha messa Sky Stessa e non Di Caino;
> Punto secondo sarà circa un anno che va in onda in manich corte e nessuno gli ha mai detto nulla;
> Punto terzo: tutti sanno chi è di canio, inutile fare le verginelle se poi decidi di assumerlo.
> Con un buon avvocato Di Canio spillerà molti soldi a Murdoch


Punto quarto: sapevo che fosse fascistone e quindi godo che l'han mandato via..


----------



## Il Genio (15 Settembre 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> ma si tanto erano negretti poveretti...



Era un modo simpatico per farti notare che stai diventando stucchevole.


----------



## wfiesso (15 Settembre 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> certo che mi turba...se uno fa propaganda ad un assassino è la natura stessa a farmi distaccare da certi pensieri con forza...mi spaventa la gente che accetta con facilità gli assassini di innocenti..perchè potevo esserci anche io tra quelli..
> 
> p.s. se te ne vai ti consiglio l'Iraq Turchia o Nord Corea perchè fidati che in altri paesi più avanzati di noi non sono così teneri su certi argomenti..si chiama civilizzazione.



Senti Ciccio, se hai intenzione di provocare ti avviso che stai prendendo un granchio, già hai cercato di farmi passare x scemo e x complice di un assassino, ed ho sorvolato, quindi datti una regolata e misura le parole, nel mondo ci ho vissuto, ed ho parlato con molta gente anche di queste faccende, e l'unico posto in cui sono stato additato è l'Italia, e tu sei uno di questi. Apri la tua mente e fatti una camomilla che qui si sta parlando, e nessuno di noi ha ammazzato nessuno


----------



## martinmilan (15 Settembre 2016)

Il Genio ha scritto:


> Era un modo simpatico per farti notare che stai diventando stucchevole.



Ma non fa ridere..preferivo un discorso più serio ma da tempo ho capito che è impossibile farlo...quando si è de coccio si è de coccio..


----------



## wfiesso (15 Settembre 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Punto quarto: sapevo che fosse fascistone e quindi godo che l'han mandato via..



Ah eccolo il punto, a te sta sul.ca__o perché è politicamente diverso da te, e tu non vuoi far politica.... dai, chiudiamo la qua che è meglio


----------



## martinmilan (15 Settembre 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Senti Ciccio, se hai intenzione di provocare ti avviso che stai prendendo un granchio, già hai cercato di farmi passare x scemo e x complice di un assassino, ed ho sorvolato, quindi datti una regolata e misura le parole, nel mondo ci ho vissuto, ed ho parlato con molta gente anche di queste faccende, e l'unico posto in cui sono stato additato è l'Italia, e tu sei uno di questi. Apri la tua mente e fatti una camomilla che qui si sta parlando, e nessuno di noi ha ammazzato nessuno



me ne frego di quello che dici sinceramente e quello che provoca sei tu e non te ne accorgi nemmeno...io disprezzo con tutto me stesso tutti quelli che accettano questa propaganda fascista che per me è uguala al nazismo....per me è un discorso serio e farmi dare del troglodita e bigotto da te non sta nè in cielo ne in terra...


----------



## wfiesso (15 Settembre 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Ma non fa ridere..preferivo un discorso più serio ma da tempo ho capito che è impossibile farlo...quando si è de coccio si è de coccio..



Il fatto è che a te non piace di Canio x le sue idee che a differenza di te lui non le vuole imporre a nessuno


----------



## martinmilan (15 Settembre 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Ah eccolo il punto, a te sta sul.ca__o perché è politicamente diverso da te, e tu non vuoi far politica.... dai, chiudiamo la qua che è meglio



non capisci proprio una sega...Mussolini mi sta sulle palle..non mi farete mai passare il concetto che basta fare alcune buone cose per l'italia per giustificare migliaia di morti innocenti...


----------



## martinmilan (15 Settembre 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Il fatto è che a te non piace di Canio x le sue idee che a differenza di te lui non le vuole imporre a nessuno



Non le so manco le sue idee...io disprezzo il duce e stop.


----------



## wfiesso (15 Settembre 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> me ne frego di quello che dici sinceramente e quello che provoca sei tu e non te ne accorgi nemmeno...io disprezzo con tutto me stesso tutti quelli che accettano questa propaganda fascista che per me è uguala al nazismo....per me è un discorso serio e farmi dare del troglodita e bigotto da te non sta nè in cielo ne in terra...



Camomilla Ciccio, e fatti una dormita che probabilmente ti serve. Mi disprezzi con tutto te stesso? Perché non la penso come te? Mi ricorda un po ciò che mi raccontava mio padre del.fascismo, ma forse mi sbaglio ... cmq disprezzati, io ci godo


----------



## danjr (15 Settembre 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> E se uno si tatua una svastica e la mette in bella vista? ma che discorsi sono??? ma arrivarci con la testa??
> Fascismo= morte


A mio avviso Sky è indifendibile per questi motivi:
- è andato tante volte in onda in maniche corte (quindi andava bene);
- la polemica è nata perché è stata messa un'immagine di Di Canio a maniche corte, come promo del suo programma. Quindi a chi l'ha messa (Sky) andava bene.
non parlo di politica ma di coerenza.


----------



## martinmilan (15 Settembre 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Camomilla Ciccio, e fatti una dormita che probabilmente ti serve. Mi disprezzi con tutto te stesso? Perché non la penso come te? Mi ricorda un po ciò che mi raccontava mio padre del.fascismo, ma forse mi sbaglio ... cmq disprezzati, io ci godo



Contento tu che ci devo fare...io disprezzo ma nella realtà evito chi la pensa come te. Il fascismo come ben dovresti sapere faceva fare una brutta fine a chi non la pensava uguale....ora vado a dormire ciao..


----------



## Il Genio (15 Settembre 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Contento tu che ci devo fare...io disprezzo ma nella realtà evito chi la pensa come te. Il fascismo come ben dovresti sapere faceva fare una brutta fine a chi non la pensava uguale....*ora vado a dormire ciao..*



Giornata dura eh?


----------



## wfiesso (15 Settembre 2016)

danjr ha scritto:


> A mio avviso Sky è indifendibile per questi motivi:
> - è andato tante volte in onda in maniche corte (quindi andava bene);
> - la polemica è nata perché è stata messa un'immagine di Di Canio a maniche corte, come promo del suo programma. Quindi a chi l'ha messa (Sky) andava bene.
> non parlo di politica ma di coerenza.



Allora'inizio si parlava di questo, ma l'altro si è scaldato tanto cominciando a voler insegnare e prendere x il culo, poi è normale che ad uno girano le balle quando questo insiste e accusa di robe che non stanno ne in cielo ne in terra


----------



## wfiesso (15 Settembre 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Contento tu che ci devo fare...io disprezzo ma nella realtà evito chi la pensa come te. Il fascismo come ben dovresti sapere faceva fare una brutta fine a chi non la pensava uguale....ora vado a dormire ciao..



La parte comica di tutto ciò è che mi hai preso x fascistone quando io non sono né di dx ne di sx ne di centro  sono solo stato obiettivo, evidentemente a te non piace


----------



## martinmilan (15 Settembre 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Allora'inizio si parlava di questo, ma l'altro si è scaldato tanto cominciando a voler insegnare e prendere x il culo, poi è normale che ad uno girano le balle quando questo insiste e accusa di robe che non stanno ne in cielo ne in terra



cambia stato allora...qui è reato l'apologia di fascismo...domandati perchè...


----------



## danjr (15 Settembre 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Punto quarto: sapevo che fosse fascistone e quindi godo che l'han mandato via..



Io non sto difendendo di Canio ma sto accusando Sky. Te la metto giu così:
Sky ha assunto un fascista, sapendo che era fascista, facendolo andare per in onda per più di un anno con tatuaggi fascisti e mettendo infine in bella mostra il suo tatuaggio fascista delle varie pubblicità e promo. Qualcuno se ne accorge, si indigna, e Sky, in modo fascista, scaccia il fascista di Canio.


----------



## martinmilan (15 Settembre 2016)

danjr ha scritto:


> Io non sto difendendo di Canio ma sto accusando Sky. Te la metto cui così:
> Sky ha assunto un fascista, sapendo che era fascista, facendolo andare per in onda per più di un anno con tatuaggi fascisti e mettendo infine in bella mostra il suo tatuaggio fascista delle varie pubblicità e promo. Qualcuno se ne accorge, si indigna, e Sky, in modo fascista, scaccia il fascista di Canio.



e io ripeto ci godo...ho sempre saputo che di canio era fascista e finalmente hanno fatto qualcosa...per me un tatuaggio del duce è come una svastica...


----------



## danjr (15 Settembre 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> e io ripeto ci godo...ho sempre saputo che di canio era fascista e finalmente hanno fatto qualcosa...per me un tatuaggio del duce è come una svastica...


E Sky non lo è? Non c'è molta differenza tra Sky e di Canio. E del genio che mette la foto di di Canio dove chiaramente si legge "dux"? Vuoi che non se ne siano accorto i pubblicitari di Sky? L'han fatto apposta dai...


----------



## wfiesso (15 Settembre 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> cambia stato allora...qui è reato l'apologia di fascismo...domandati perchè...



Ancora?? Insisti??? Non difendo le idee di di Canio p. giuda ho detto che sky sapeva benissimo chi è, il tatuaggio lo ha mostrato MOLTE VOLTE, e secondo me hanno fatto.una figura di m. prima ad assumerlo e ancor di più a licenziarmi... l'unico che non capisce sta cosa sei tu. 

Fidati, cambio volentieri stato, almeno non avrò più a che fare con gente come te


----------



## martinmilan (15 Settembre 2016)

danjr ha scritto:


> E Sky non lo è? Non c'è molta differenza tra Sky e di Canio. E del genio che mette la foto di di Canio dove chiaramente si legge "dux"? Vuoi che non se ne siano accorto i pubblicitari di Sky? L'han fatto apposta dai...



ma mica difendo sky.....io mi incendio solo con chi dice che non c è libertà di espressione...se è reato ci sarà un motivo.
Oltretutto non volevo dirlo per non fare la vittima ma purtroppo tutto questo mio astio deriva dal fatto che ai miei nonni e bisnonni i nazi fasci ne hanno fatte passare di tutti colori..impriogionati e menati a sangue per nulla...tutto qui...oltre al fatto della guerra chimica in etiopia che ha sterminato migliaia di innocenti...e sentire leggerezza su queste cose mi fa sempre male e ********* tremendamente perchè non cambiamo mai..


----------



## wfiesso (15 Settembre 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> ma mica difendo sky.....io mi incendio solo con chi dice che non c è libertà di espressione...se è reato ci sarà un motivo.
> Oltretutto non volevo dirlo per non fare la vittima ma purtroppo tutto questo mio astio deriva dal fatto che ai miei nonni e bisnonni i nazi fasci ne hanno fatte passare di tutti colori..impriogionati e menati a sangue per nulla...tutto qui...oltre al fatto della guerra chimica in etiopia che ha sterminato migliaia di innocenti...e sentire leggerezza su queste cose mi fa sempre male e ********* tremendamente perchè non cambiamo mai..



Hai le tue buone ragioni e lo capisco, ma non ti pare di avermi aggredito in modo spropositato per un discorso che è partito da un licenziamento di sky? Mi sono alterato ma mi son sentito ingiustamente aggredito, se x te va bene possiamo pure seppellire l'ascia di guerra anche subito


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (15 Settembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sky, sui social, sta lanciando la promo della trasmissione Sky Calcio Club. Nel video si nota Paolo Canio, a mezze maniche, con un tatuaggio con la scritta "Dux" (dedicato a Mussolini) in bella vista. Quanto accaduto sta scatenando enormi polemiche.
> 
> Ecco la foto.



Il problema non è Di Canio, che è libero di farsi tatuare quello che vuole anche in fronte, bensì Sky che avrebbe dovuto indagare meglio sulle idee del soggetto e nel caso in cui non le condividesse, non affidargli alcun tipo di collaborazione. O magari inserire nel contratto determinate clausole (la cui legittimità sarebbe tutta da verificare). Cosa che presumo non abbia fatto, altrimenti lo stesso Di Canio non avrebbe mai mostrato quei tatuaggi. Ad oggi, andando a naso, mi sento di dire che è più probabile che la partita la vinca Di Canio, piuttosto che Sky.


----------



## Sherlocked (15 Settembre 2016)

Ridicolo Sky. Grande Paolo. Je suis Paolo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (15 Settembre 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Il problema non è Di Canio, che è libero di farsi tatuare quello che vuole anche in fronte, bensì Sky che avrebbe dovuto indagare meglio sulle idee del soggetto e nel caso in cui non le condividesse, non affidargli alcun tipo di collaborazione. O magari inserire nel contratto determinate clausole (la cui legittimità sarebbe tutta da verificare). Cosa che presumo non abbia fatto, altrimenti lo stesso Di Canio non avrebbe mai mostrato quei tatuaggi. Ad oggi, andando a naso, mi sento di dire che è più probabile che la partita la vinca Di Canio, piuttosto che Sky.



Sky non poteva non sapere chi è Di Canio dai...le polemiche sui suoi saluti fascisti sono state sui giornali per anni..

Poi potrebbe anche essere che Ci fossero clausole che prevedessero che Di Canio non doveva in alcun modo esporre idee politiche, specie relative al fascismo..quella foto (in cui per altro non si legge bene la parola DUX ma si intuisce conoscendo il soggetto) è sicuramente una scusa con cui i soliti noti (probabilmente la comunità ebraica) avranno fatto pressioni su sky per rimuovere dalle trasmissioni Di Canio..
E Sky ha colto al volo l'occasione...
In trasmissione dubito sia mai andato in onda conciato così, di solito in studio sono tutti eleganti o almeno in camicia


----------



## Milanforever26 (15 Settembre 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> è un mio personalissimo parere, ma non è una dittatura pure questa?
> 
> voglio specificare prima di passare per "fascistone", non commento il personaggio, ma il fatto che *uno sul suo corpo si può fare qualsiasi cosa voglia*.



Premesso che esiste qualcosa che si chiama buon gusto in ogni caso le tue scelte libere comportano a volte conseguenze e anche quelle vanno messe in conto..
Esistono negozi di un certo tipo o altre attività a contatto col pubblico (forse addirittura i poliziotti/carabinieri) che impongono di non avere tatuaggi in vista su parti del corpo che possono essere esposte, tatuaggi di alcun tipo..
Un privato ha diritto di imporre le sue "linee aziendali" basta non siano generate da natura razziale..


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (15 Settembre 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Sky non poteva non sapere chi è Di Canio dai...le polemiche sui suoi saluti fascisti sono state sui giornali per anni..
> 
> Poi potrebbe anche essere che Ci fossero clausole che prevedessero che Di Canio non doveva in alcun modo esporre idee politiche, specie relative al fascismo..quella foto (in cui per altro non si legge bene la parola DUX ma si intuisce conoscendo il soggetto) è sicuramente una scusa con cui i soliti noti (probabilmente la comunità ebraica) avranno fatto pressioni su sky per rimuovere dalle trasmissioni Di Canio..
> E Sky ha colto al volo l'occasione...
> In trasmissione dubito sia mai andato in onda conciato così, di solito in studio sono tutti eleganti o almeno in camicia



Gli unici divieti per legge sono imposti ai componenti delle forze armate. Per tutti gli altri lavoratori pubblici e privati non sussiste alcuna legge che possa limitargli l'assunzione in servizio o addirittura un licenziamento per via di un tatuaggio  Poi certo, esistono i regolamenti aziendali ed eventuali clausole presenti nel contratto, ma su queste basi la vedo dura per Sky... più che altro per Di Canio le rogne potrebbero arrivare dal reato di apologia del fascismo: _"Chiunque fa propaganda per la costituzione di una associazione, di un movimento o di un gruppo avente le caratteristiche e perseguente le finalità indicate nell'articolo 1 (riorganizzazione del partito fascista), è punto con la reclusione da sei mesi a due anni e con la multa da lire 400.000 a lire 1.000.000. 
*Alla stessa pena di cui al primo comma soggiace chi pubblicamente esalta esponenti, princìpi, fatti o metodi del fascismo, oppure le sue finalità antidemocratiche*"_

E l'esposizione pubblica di un tatuaggio del duce Mussolini potrebbe (condizionale d'obbligo) essere inquadrato nel caso qui sopra. Ma viste le tantissime persone che in Italia espongono tatuaggi fascisti la considererei una norma a bassa latenza, seppur ancora in vigore ovviamente. *Anche perché la Corte Costituzionale ha già detto che l'esaltazione pubblica deve essere tale da indurre ad una ricostituzione del disciolto partito fascista. E non mi sembra questo il caso.*

P.S. credo che questo sia il primo licenziamento da 60 anni a questa parte giustificato (forse) da un presunto reato di apologia del fascismo.


----------



## wfiesso (15 Settembre 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Premesso che esiste qualcosa che si chiama buon gusto in ogni caso le tue scelte libere comportano a volte conseguenze e anche quelle vanno messe in conto..
> Esistono negozi di un certo tipo o altre attività a contatto col pubblico (forse addirittura i poliziotti/carabinieri) che impongono di non avere tatuaggi in vista su parti del corpo che possono essere esposte, tatuaggi di alcun tipo..
> Un privato ha diritto di imporre le sue "linee aziendali" basta non siano generate da natura razziale..



sono d'accordo, ma era ricoperto di tatuaggi e sopratutto da "quel" tatuaggio anche prima dell'assunzione, non è che se lo sia fatto dopo l'assunzione, è questo che critico io


----------



## Milanforever26 (15 Settembre 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Gli unici divieti per legge sono imposti ai componenti delle forze armate. Per tutti gli altri lavoratori pubblici e privati non sussiste alcuna legge che possa limitargli l'assunzione in servizio o addirittura un licenziamento per via di un tatuaggio  Poi certo, esistono i regolamenti aziendali ed eventuali clausole presenti nel contratto, ma su queste basi la vedo dura per Sky... più che altro per Di Canio le rogne potrebbero arrivare dal reato di apologia del fascismo: _"Chiunque fa propaganda per la costituzione di una associazione, di un movimento o di un gruppo avente le caratteristiche e perseguente le finalità indicate nell'articolo 1 (riorganizzazione del partito fascista), è punto con la reclusione da sei mesi a due anni e con la multa da lire 400.000 a lire 1.000.000.
> *Alla stessa pena di cui al primo comma soggiace chi pubblicamente esalta esponenti, princìpi, fatti o metodi del fascismo, oppure le sue finalità antidemocratiche*"_
> 
> E l'esposizione pubblica di un tatuaggio del duce Mussolini potrebbe (condizionale d'obbligo) essere inquadrato nel caso qui sopra. Ma viste le tantissime persone che in Italia espongono tatuaggi fascisti la considererei una norma a bassa latenza, seppur ancora in vigore ovviamente. *Anche perché la Corte Costituzionale ha già detto che l'esaltazione pubblica deve essere tale da indurre ad una ricostituzione del disciolto partito fascista. E non mi sembra questo il caso.*
> ...



Si che comunque teniamo presente che in sé la parola DUX non ha nulla di negativo..il collegamento al duce mussolini va provato, perché in sé è semplicemente una parola latina che per altro ha anche un significato altissimo (condottiero)..
Qui il licenziamento per me è seguito a regole previste dal contratto di assunzione..dove sicuramente sky avrà imposto a Di Canio di non esibire nulla di riconducibile al fascismo


----------



## Milanforever26 (15 Settembre 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> sono d'accordo, ma era ricoperto di tatuaggi e sopratutto da "quel" tatuaggio anche prima dell'assunzione, non è che se lo sia fatto dopo l'assunzione, è questo che critico io



Se ti impongo per contratto di tenerlo coperto e tu non lo fai è colpa tua..


----------



## wfiesso (15 Settembre 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Se ti impongo per contratto di tenerlo coperto e tu non lo fai è colpa tua..



ah questo si, ma non mi pare fosse la prima volta che lo si vedeva in maniche corte, almeno stando ai commenti che leggo


----------



## Milanforever26 (15 Settembre 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> ah questo si, ma non mi pare fosse la prima volta che lo si vedeva in maniche corte, almeno stando ai commenti che leggo



Questo non lo so perché non posseggo sky


----------



## wfiesso (15 Settembre 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Questo non lo so perché non posseggo sky



Nemmeno io, mi baso su ciò che dicono altri che ce l'hanno


----------



## danjr (15 Settembre 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Gli unici divieti per legge sono imposti ai componenti delle forze armate. Per tutti gli altri lavoratori pubblici e privati non sussiste alcuna legge che possa limitargli l'assunzione in servizio o addirittura un licenziamento per via di un tatuaggio  Poi certo, esistono i regolamenti aziendali ed eventuali clausole presenti nel contratto, ma su queste basi la vedo dura per Sky... più che altro per Di Canio le rogne potrebbero arrivare dal reato di apologia del fascismo: _"Chiunque fa propaganda per la costituzione di una associazione, di un movimento o di un gruppo avente le caratteristiche e perseguente le finalità indicate nell'articolo 1 (riorganizzazione del partito fascista), è punto con la reclusione da sei mesi a due anni e con la multa da lire 400.000 a lire 1.000.000.
> *Alla stessa pena di cui al primo comma soggiace chi pubblicamente esalta esponenti, princìpi, fatti o metodi del fascismo, oppure le sue finalità antidemocratiche*"_
> 
> E l'esposizione pubblica di un tatuaggio del duce Mussolini potrebbe (condizionale d'obbligo) essere inquadrato nel caso qui sopra. Ma viste le tantissime persone che in Italia espongono tatuaggi fascisti la considererei una norma a bassa latenza, seppur ancora in vigore ovviamente. *Anche perché la Corte Costituzionale ha già detto che l'esaltazione pubblica deve essere tale da indurre ad una ricostituzione del disciolto partito fascista. E non mi sembra questo il caso.*
> ...


Comunque a tutti sta sfuggendo una cosa essenziale: la foto non L'ha messa di Canio ma Sky, quindi se mai il reato di apologia al fascismo e di Sky. Poi penso che un bravo avvocato ci impieghi cinque minuti a spiegare che "dux" sta per le prime tre lettere dei suoi cagnolini..


----------



## folletto (17 Settembre 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Uno sul.suo corpo si può tatuare anche una fi_a sulla fronte x quanto mi riguarda, è un suo pensiero e anche se poco gradito non obbliga nessuno a condividerlo. *Ripetiamo in continuazione di rispettare le idee altrui, ma alla prima occasione ci si scaglia addosso a chi non ci impone nulla, solo perché ha disegnato cose che non piacciono.*
> Sia chiaro, la penserei allo stesso modo pure se avesse tatuato Stalin x fare un esempio, non lo difendo di certo perché è di destra


----------

